
Toronto Mayor: 'Yes, I Have Smoked Crack Cocaine' - venutip
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/11/05/243243656/toronto-mayor-yes-i-have-smoked-crack-cocaine
======
jps359
His approval rating jumped 5% after the video was revealed? Why?

